# Coastal or Sudan hay?



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I need to get more hay. I called our feed store and the only 2 they have in the small bales (we just have 2 NDs) are coastal and Sudan. They've been eating coastal, but the feed store gal said they'd really like the Sudan as its more leafy. So Sudan hay will be good?


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hubby brought home the Sudan hay. It is a much broader leaf grass than the coastal bermuda. When I showed the goats, they love it. It does seem to have some big tough stems which I think means it is indeed a second cut like the gal told me. I'm guessing the tough stemmy stuff the goats won't eat, but we'll see.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the Sudan hay made from Sudan grass? If so, you need to be aware of the conditions it was grown under as Sudan grass can be a source of nitrate poisoning under certain conditions.

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/forage/pubs/nitrate.htm


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I will never never never buy sadun hay. Something about if it freezes turning toxic it. We learned this the hard way when I was younger and lost my show heifer.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I will never never never buy sadun hay. Something about if it freezes turning toxic it. We learned this the hard way when I was younger and lost my show heifer.


Yes we have heard that aswell i think its toxic if not dried properly. All of our animals hated it the one year we had it.... Even the horse and cow. Now we stick to straight #1 alfalfa.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Is the Sudan hay made from Sudan grass? If so, you need to be aware of the conditions it was grown under as Sudan grass can be a source of nitrate poisoning under certain conditions.
> 
> http://www.uwex.edu/ces/forage/pubs/nitrate.htm


Thank you for the link. I'm assuming it's from Sudan grass. The feed store we bought this from has been in business for almost 50 years so I'm hoping that means they purchase their hay from reliable sources that are well aware of nitrate poisoning! Surely they wouldn't be selling it if people had complained their livestock at died because of the hay they are selling. Hopefully they get samples of the hay tested for levels of nitrates.

The one negative about this hay is it really does have some very stemmy pieces. Pencil-size stems. I don't like that and I bet the goats will pick through and get the finer stuff.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Sudan X Sorghum is excellent hay.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I hope this is what I actually have, then. I should call the feed store tomorrow and ask. I'm introducing the hay as handfuls right now (I'm still feeding the rest of the coastal as their main hay until it runs out), so as to not upset their system and they love this stuff. They eat it like it's a treat or something. I'm googling a bit and I'm finding it seems to be more common to feed sudan hay to goats if you're in Texas.


----------

